# GOAT ATTACKED-PAIN MEDICATION?



## Tonkatuff

My pygmy goat was attacked by my dog...very unexpected but totally my fault...dog was chewing a bone and I had let the goats out of their paddock while I was getting their hay.  I saw her walk over to the dog and start to posture like she was going to ram her, well the dog just laced into her & tore the skin at the base of her ear.  I have injectable dexamethasone... but it says on this site (fiascofarm.com) that you can give goats regular aspirin & even ibuprofen... any ideas or suggestions?  She is lying down.. I clipped & cleaned her wounds.. but she is real quiet, won't eat or drink & if I mess with too much, she lets out a real pitiful sound..I know she is hurting.


----------



## Roll farms

You can give aspirin or Ibuprofen at the fiasco doses listed (I have).

The thing to remember is you don't want to use ANY of them (or banamine) long term if you can help it, goats don't metabolize the same as humans or other animals and liver / kidney damage can occur.
A dose or two wouldn't hurt.

Also might want to give a B shot for stress / appetite encouragement, and maybe some probios in case the meds or shock upset her stomach.

Is she up to date on CD&T vaccinations?  
If not, I'd consider giving the tetanus antitoxin.

Good luck.


----------



## elevan

I've never had to give pain meds to a goat yet so I can't help you with that.

I just wanted to offer my sympathy for what you and your girl are going through.

And suggest a preventative round of antibiotics (PenG) if the wound is severe enough.  You don't want an infection to set in and it can happen pretty quickly.  Also always leave bite wounds open to the air, never close them by bandage or stitch as that invites infection (my vet's advice).


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

I *second* what roll advised for sure!!!  And I am sorry!! Poor girl!


----------



## julieq

I'm so sorry that happened.  But I'm not of any help either as we've never administered pain medication to one of our goats.  With emergencies we leave everything to our vet.


----------

